# up to my old tricks again 10/14



## mark_gardner

pulled out of the driveway this morning at o dark thirty and headed for the ramp, upon arrival i was greeted by a beautiful sunrise over looking the guana wildlife preserve [smiley=cool2.gif].

decided i wanted to hit a different spot than monday i backed the throttle down on the merc 2 smoke at the mouth of one of the other major feeder creeks i havent fished in a while and started throwing topwater plugs, grubs, and twitch baits with not even a notice so it was on to hole number 2 where i was finally able to boat 3 rat reds using the slayer jig/rootbeer grub combo   moving farther down the creek and 30 minutes later with no respectable redfish to show for my efforts i started to get a bad vibe about this one particular creek and moved on to the oyster bars north  of pine island but still couldnt find a bite  with the tide getting low desperation started to set in so it was off to my secret honey hole that produced well for me on monday. upon arrival to said honey hole i proceeded to work the rootbeer grub and still came up with zelch   so feeling beat down and whipped and about to call it a day i thought "what the heck" and pulled out the cast net for a 1/2 dozen or so mullet., now with the well full it was time to "hang out with my wang out"  ;D  hooked  a mullet to the slayer jig and set it sailing, 3 minutes in to it and while trying to rig another rod the one with the mullet  bows over and the bite is on!!







[/img]
couple minutes later BAM!! another decent slot red







[/img]
then a few minutes after that SHAZAM!!







[/img]
feeling pretty good now i had to call my brother to tell him what a sucka he was for staying home to paint baseboards ;D the next couple of reds i caught were just short of the slot limit then another BAM BAM !!







[/img]







[/img]
let me tell you it was almost like shooting fish in a barrel, everytime i'd toss a jig and mullet combo in it was promptly scarfed down by a hungry red  the final slot red of the day sucked down my last mullet and was quickly hauled aboard the mud minnow for a quick picture then quickly released to fight another day  BAM!! 







[/img]
with no more mullet for bait ( and too tired to throw the net again)  or food to eat it was time to call it a day but not before a few cast with the rootbeer grub which was sucked down by a few more frisky rats 


total for the day:
6 slot reds 
13 just under slot reds 
at least a dozen missed opportunities :-[
3259 bite marks from the noseeums that feasted on my behind all day long   

tight lines fellers and keep an eye open for next weeks report  [smiley=cigar.gif]


----------



## deerfly

yeah, that's too bad you caught so many underslot fish, probably ruined the day for ya eh? ;D 

So where exactly is this honey hole anyway?


----------



## mark_gardner

well i'm sitting at home typing with my right hand with the left one on ice if that tells ya anything  cant tell ya where the hole is but i'll take you there.... blind folded ;D


----------



## big_johnson

you should be icing down your fingers too with those long winded post you put us all through, heck i need to put a ice pack over my eye's as they are sore from reading all that ;D


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

Very good report.. seems like you have those fish dialed in.. well done

Alonzo


----------



## paint it black

Nice reds. 
Great report.


----------



## mark_gardner

> you should be icing down your  fingers too with those long winded post you put us all through, heck i need to put a ice pack over my eye's as they are sore from reading  all that  ;D


just want everyone to know that "big tom" is actually my "little brother" who is the sucka that decided to stay home and paint baseboards so when his mother in law comes to visit this weekend she wont read him the riot act on taking care of her daughter  [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

OUCH!!! [smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r

> you should be icing down your  fingers too with those long winded post you put us all through, heck i need to put a ice pack over my eye's as they are sore from reading  all that  ;D


Amen to that...writing long reports is fo suckas! [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-mmm.gif] [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]

What a great day that turned out to be!  Obviously, making the move to live bait was the ticket. Nice job! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner

oh yeah it was a great day fer sure  live bait was definitely the ticket, sure worked hard for those reds though, only three rats betwwen 7:30 am and 1:00 pm then someone hit the switch and it was on like donkey kong  now if i dont get some work done i'll be the only sucka around


----------



## SouthwestFL

Nice report and I like the MicroSkiff.com advertisement! ;D


----------



## mark_gardner

> Nice report and I like the MicroSkiff.com advertisement! ;D


yeah i got it set up like a stage, put all my "sponsors" stickers in the background then display them for the world to see  i post the same exact report on the fs forums, surprisingly enough nobody has called me out on it yet [smiley=paranoid.gif]


----------



## big_johnson

hey southbound, these are the type of red's i like to brag about !!!! not their little fry like your!!


----------



## FSUfisher

> hey southbound, these are the type of red's i like to brag about !!!! not their little fry like your!!


Whoahh! Touche! ;D


----------



## mark_gardner

> hey southbound, these are the type of red's i like to brag about !!!! not their little fry like your!!


yeah big tom thats what i'm talking about, i really enjoyed taking you out on my boat that day and putting you on that big boy, i'll never forget the look on your face after i instructed you to set the hook and your rod doubled over  ;D but theres something different about the picrure you have and the one i got, see if you can figure it out







[/img]


----------

